# Green Beans



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Half of my green bean patch was ready to be picked so I rush home and picked these before the rain started. These are the Derby variety. I got almost 13 pounds so far out of 50 square foot. I staggered my planting dates on my beans. My other 50 square foot patch should be ready in a week. Going to bust out the canner tomorrow. Nothing better than meatloaf, mashed potatoes and fresh green beans! Can't wait to try these.

Tate


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Those are some beauties for sure....and canning means you enjoy them all year around. WTG!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Here are my canning results so far. I also harvested the rest of my carrots. In my opinion, carrots are one of the easiest things to grow. If you haven't tried it yet, I suggest giving it a shot this Fall.

Tate


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Tate said:


> .... I also harvested the rest of my carrots. In my opinion, carrots are one of the easiest things to grow. If you haven't tried it yet, I suggest giving it a shot this Fall.
> 
> Tate


I agree they are easy to grow...but I always have a hard time getting the seeds to germinate. Once they get going, it is easy.


----------



## BigDawg123 (Dec 27, 2007)

What month do you plant carrots?


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I plant my carrots in the fall and let them go until they are the size i want.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

how do you can green beans, what can they be used for after they are canned?


----------



## El Ahogo (Mar 14, 2010)

I generally use them as food...


fishinfool said:


> how do you can green beans, what can they be used for after they are canned?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice crop!


----------



## ONDABORDER (Sep 23, 2009)

Tate - those green beans are nice. wondering if they taste as good as the old Kentucky Wonders - look like them.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

fishinfool said:


> how do you can green beans, what can they be used for after they are canned?


To can beans you need a pressure canner. You can buy one at Walmart. They usually have directions with them. Make sure to follow them EXACTLY. They can be used for most any recipe that uses green beans except anything involving sauteeing because typically those types of recipes need beans that haven't been blanched or canned. The canning process partially cooks them. We usually make green beans with some sauteed onion and a little jowl bacon to go with meatloaf and mashed potatoes. The wife also makes green bean casserole sometimes. They are far superior to the Del Monte canned green beans in flavor and quality and they are not loaded with sodium. Plus these are organic so no pesticides or synthetic fertilizer has been used, which makes a better bean in my opinion.

Tate


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

so they end up almost the same as canned grean beans from the grocery store. ok, didnt know you could do that. thanks.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

+1 to Tate....canned green beans are great. Much better than the commercial ones and much better for you. 

This is grean bean canning week at my place....and the corn isn't far behind.


----------



## BigDawg123 (Dec 27, 2007)

Got any recent picks of the garden Medow?:bounce:


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

BigDawg123 said:


> Got any recent picks of the garden Medow?:bounce:


I'll post up some today!


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Do you have to use the pressure canner?
or use the water bath method?
I always blanch mine and then put them in zip lock bags and freeze them.
They are good for more than a year. Actually, I run out most years before the year is up.

Your canned beans look just like the ones my dad use to can many years ago. "Great"

B.D


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks BD. My father-in-law has canned beans forever. He taught me and my wife how to do it. He cans like 100 quarts a year or so. I stayed up all night once with him canning like 90 quarts. We had two pressure canners running continuously. 

Here is my basic understanding of the reasons you use a pressure canner. I am paraphrasing from the canner instruction manual.

There are 4 things that spoil food: enzymes, mold, yeast, and bacteria. It would seem to me that boiling would kill all of the above, but this is not necessarily true. The bacteria, Clostridium botlinum produces a spore that makes a poisonous toxin which causes botulism. Boiling does not destory the spore. The pressure canner boils at 240F instead of 212 due to the pressure in the container. This kills the bacteria. When the jars cool a seal is formed that blocks out microorganisms that can spoil the food. This is for low acid foods. Acidic foods like pickles don't need the pressure canner because the bacteria can't survive in the acidic environment.

Tate


----------

